# Need used equipment



## dinopj (Apr 24, 2005)

I have a small parking lot sweeping business and I've been looking for a good used sweeper truck. Any info on web sites or any other place I can look?


----------



## Riceyoung (Jan 5, 2005)

*1996 Tymco*

I live in TN and have a good Tymco 210 which I am selling for 14,500. Email me at [email protected] if you are interested.


----------



## Plow Babe (Feb 4, 2003)

www.sweepermarket.com


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Call Ron Rigsby. 615 566 3121
I bought my Scavinjer off him. He had a list of about 10 trucks when I bought mine. He runs a sweeping business and sells equipment. He knows the market. He should have at least a handful of trucks for sale and treated me pretty well. Tell him Phil Hicks sent you. Just one option, and I am sure there are many others out there similar. Sweeper Market magazine is basically a wheeler dealer for the sweeping industry. It is free to subscribe. That is also a good starting point.


----------



## landcare pa (Dec 2, 2004)

i have a schwarze 347 i for sale with 100,000 miles on it and 1300 hours on the rear motor that is 2 years old it is a 1997 in great shape im asking $16,500 for it.


----------



## northernsweeper (Aug 26, 2004)

*95 schwarze 348..8,000*

I have a 1995 schwarze 348 for 8,000. It has 155,000 and 2,200 hours on the aux. motor. Mitsubishi diesel front, Isuzu diesel rear. New hopper 2 years ago. Runs and drives great. Email and I will send a few pictures. [email protected]


----------

